

Senator Rand Paul currently in standoff with TSA at airport over fullbody scan - ck2
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics/2012/01/rand-paul-in-pat-down-standoff-with-tsa-in-nashville/

======
ck2
This would have been better if it was a senator that actually voted for the
TSA

But it will hopefully still get some days of mainstream news attention.

What's strange is I thought I read Congress voted themselves a loophole so
they can avoid TSA gropes/scans and get a special pass through airports. Or
maybe he's just waiving that right.

